# E/M Psych Codes (i.e. 90817)



## deyoung (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi, can anyone share examples of documentation they think would qualify for a psychiatrist to be able to use a psychotherapy E/M code (90817, 90819, 90822)?

I am reviewing my Drs notes, he did a mental status exam, is that sufficient to qualify for psych E/M?

Thx!!!


----------



## efrohna (Mar 14, 2008)

These codes are Inpatient Hospital, Partial Hospital or Residential Care Facility codes.  The place of service should be one of the above.  These are also time based codes - so time must be documented.  The technique should also be documented (insight oriented, behavior modifying, or supportive psychotherapy).  

90817, 90819 & 90822 also includes a medical evaluation & management service.  That involves a variety of responsibilities unique to the medical management of psychiatric patients, such as medical diagnostic evaluation (eg, evaluation of comorbid medical conditions, drug interactions, and physical examinations), drug mangement when indicated, physician orders, interpretation of laboratory or other medical diagnostic studies and observations. 

So, to answer your question JUST a complete mental status exam would not suffice.  I hope this helps?
E. Frohna


----------



## deyoung (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, thank you!


----------

